# Chances of 190 VISA success if I get invitation after EOI



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, I have a couple of questions:

Firstly, if I am nominated by a territory to apply for a 190 visa does that generally result in a VISA. As this is where the biggest financial commitment is needed, it would be good to know if there was a good chance after such an outlay. My nominated role as Sales and Marketing Manager is currently of Medium demand in SA.

Secondly I currently have 65 points, however as of the 1st February I will have 70 points based on experience going up to 8 years and above. Should this be enough or should I resit the IELTS to try and get an average of 8 in each section. I scored 9 in speaking and listening, 8.5 in writing but frustratingly 7.5 in reading. They somehow gave me an average of 7.5 but from what I understand it only counts as 7. An average of 8's will give me 75 points now and 80 after February...

Any advice will be very much appreciated...

Taffyowen


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Taffyowen

This is how it works. You need min. 60 points to qualify for 190. How you achieve it is upto you as per the points test. But the main requirement for 190 is state nomination. Without state nomination, even with 100 points you will not qualify for 190 subclass visa.

If you meet the min. 60 points + state nomination in your EOI, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply for the visa. Then you have to provide evidence for all the points you have claimed. If your evidence matches the points claimed in EOI and you clear medicals & other police checks, you will receive the visa grant.

There are a lot of helpful threads in the forum regarding this process, would suggest you to read through them to understand it better.

Goodluck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Your visa success depends on you. If you can provide evidence for your claims and clear medicals & police checks you will succeed.


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Many thanks

Taffyowen


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> If you meet the min. 60 points + state nomination in your EOI, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply for the visa. Then you have to provide evidence for all the points you have claimed. If your evidence matches the points claimed in EOI and you clear medicals & other police checks, you will receive the visa grant.
> Goodluck :fingerscrossed:


You mean to say, there will be no invite, if you apply for 60 points AFTER state nomination?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

sunnyboi said:


> You mean to say, there will be no invite, if you apply for 60 points AFTER state nomination?


As I've mentioned the 60 points can be any combination. It can be 55points + 5 points state nomination or 60points + 5 points state nomination. The points is one criteria for skilled visas but for the subclass 190 visa you must have state nomination. You have to meet min. 60 points one way or another!


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

I am preparing the EOI but skillselect is calculating 65points for 190 visa.

I think my points are 60.
1.	Age(less than 32): 30
2.	IELETS (6 in each): 0
3.	Bachelor degree: 15 points (Approved by ACS as well)
4.	Experience: 10 or 15
5.	SS (State sponsorship): 5
Experience: 
2 job done & ACS calculated 9 years & 8 month but why they 
The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 05/06 - 07/07 (1yrs 2mths) Position: Datacom Engineer Employer: Huawei Country: PAKISTAN 
Dates: 07/07 - 02/15 (7yrs 7mths) Position: Deputy Manager Engineering Employer: Trans World Country: PAKISTAN 
Total experience: 8 year & 9 months but why they mentioned May 2008 in above statement of ACS skills assessment. If i consider May 2008 then i get 10 points.

But the problem is Why SkillSelect is automatically calculating 15 points in EOI form. Because at the end of form, my points is 65. This can only be possible if they are taking 15 points for experience.
This can create problem if my invitation is received & i cannot fulfill 65 points. I am entering the correct data in EOI form & My experience is relevant to ANZSCO code (263111). There is no option available where i can mention that they are calculating from May 2008 instead of May 2006. Only i entered the job detail & mentioned that this job experience is relevant to ANZSCO code selected. Please guide


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

There is no guarantee of visa success as in this forum u cant collect any rejection experience. I applied on 30th jan but still no contact.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Read my post in the following link:-*

This will ensure that you don't over claim your points. Thereby resulting in Visa Refusal due to over claim.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/720082-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaited-april-24-2015-a-4.html#post6907722


*Read this post regarding over-claim:*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/676489-skilled-independent-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html

Regards,
Jeetendra



abbasraza said:


> I am preparing the EOI but skillselect is calculating 65points for 190 visa.
> 
> I think my points are 60.
> 1.	Age(less than 32): 30
> ...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Jeetendra. I submitted the EOI after required changes as you suggested. I am applying for NSW state. Do i have to fill any other SS form. if yes, then please confirm from where i can get this form or they will send invitation for SS.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have limited idea regarding NSW SS.
But you don't have to fill any SS for NSW. Just EOI is enough.
Later on when you get an invite form them, then you have submit the NSW SS form.


Following website gives ALL the information which you need regarding NSW SS.

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

***If you like my information, then don't forget to click "Thanks" Near my current/last Post ID (Top Right Hand Corner)

Regards,
Jeetendra






abbasraza said:


> Thanks Jeetendra. I submitted the EOI after required changes as you suggested. I am applying for NSW state. Do i have to fill any other SS form. if yes, then please confirm from where i can get this form or they will send invitation for SS.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you. Please confirm i have band 6 in each module. In which state i can apply for 190 visa? Currently i see only NSW requirement which require 6 band. My code is 263111 (Computer Network & System engineer).


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would have to visit each states website to ascertain your eligibility based on:-

Occupation Availability - ?
IELTS Requirements - ?
Funds Required - ?

Do a little research for the 8 Australian States and update the forum.

Regards,
Jeetendra




abbasraza said:


> Thank you. Please confirm i have band 6 in each module. In which state i can apply for 190 visa? Currently i see only NSW requirement which require 6 band. My code is 263111 (Computer Network & System engineer).


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All,

My query is in regards to submitting EOI.

I am done with my ACS (2014) Business Analyst 261111 / PTE Academics and in process of EOI - 190 State sponsorship. ( 55+5) = 60 points

Can I submit multiple EOIs for different states ( NSW as well as Victoria or any other ) 
or should I select the 'Any' state option in EOI.

What would be the implications of doing so?

Looking forward for feedback from experienced forum members !

Thanks in advance.

Best regards
Nitin


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Already answered in another forum...kindly check there..




nitink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My query is in regards to submitting EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

did any one get an visa invite with 60 points?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Many did depending on their occupation and EOI Date Of Effect. For more details, you can browse through the latest September EOI round thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...agerly-awaiting-7th-september-2015-round.html and also subscribe to the upcoming October thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ions-eagerly-awaiting-october-2015-round.html

Edit: Realised that the title of this thread says "190". In that case, you will have to search for the state specific thread and find out. For instance, this one for NSW: NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2015


----------



## RajeevAus (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Admin,

Already submitted EOI for 189+190 NSW last month.

Also, qualify for 190 Victoria State Nomination so would it be good idea to submit separate EOI 190 Vic?
Will there be any negative impact?
In Victoria state nomination form, it's asked whether I have applied to any other state so what to mention ?


----------

